# Fluval filter media Vs. Lava rocks



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just bought a canister filter that only comes with sponges. I am not sure which one is better as for filter media. I can get the ceramics type from fluval, or just use lava rocks. I am curious the pros and cons. 

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## msawdey (Apr 6, 2009)

Lava rocks as part of the hardscape? 

Its interesting to me that the filter only has sponges. I know some filters you have to purchase all of the media separately, but its weird they only put sponges in... Is there room in the canister for media? Id personally just use ceramics


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

What kind of fluval canister is it?
I have a 306 with the origional fluval media, and lava rocks in the top extra empty compartment.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lava rock is cheaper, but it can clog very fast in a canister. So I personally would not use it.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Michiba54 said:


> Lava rock is cheaper, but it can clog very fast in a canister. So I personally would not use it.


How does lava rock clog? It's bigger than most media. 

To the OP, I've used lava rock in most my filters as I bought them used and they came with no media. $3 for a 10lb bag of porous-media or $30 for a 2lb bag of porous-media.

The other thing you can use is plastic pot scrubbers like these.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

msawdey said:


> Lava rocks as part of the hardscape?
> 
> Its interesting to me that the filter only has sponges. I know some filters you have to purchase all of the media separately, but its weird they only put sponges in... Is there room in the canister for media? Id personally just use ceramics


Nope, Lave rock inside the filter that's what i am trying to do. I know people use it, but not sure pros and cons. There is no room, I just have to cut or get rid off one of the sponges.



jreich said:


> What kind of fluval canister is it?
> I have a 306 with the origional fluval media, and lava rocks in the top extra empty compartment.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


It's not fluval. It's Oddysea.



GeToChKn said:


> How does lava rock clog? It's bigger than most media.
> 
> To the OP, I've used lava rock in most my filters as I bought them used and they came with no media. $3 for a 10lb bag of porous-media or $30 for a 2lb bag of porous-media.
> 
> The other thing you can use is plastic pot scrubbers like these.


Yup, that's what I thought. It's somewhat bigger than ceramics, and they're porous. That'a another thing too, I have lava rocks laying around. I have never used them for filter media. Seems like a good things to go. Thanks GeTo


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Even if they were to clogg over lots of time you still have 9 more lbs to change out of fresh lava rock for 10 bux. 
I was surprised tho, my walmart don t carry it, had to go to lowes.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

jreich said:


> Even if they were to clogg over lots of time you still have 9 more lbs to change out of fresh lava rock for 10 bux.
> I was surprised tho, my walmart don t carry it, had to go to lowes.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


That's true. I don't really see how this will clog. I mean, you can see so much gap between them. But then again, only time will tell. I am gonna have to try and see it. Yeah, lowes and HD sell them.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Pros - good home for beneficial bacteria and it's cheap.

Cons- If you want it in smaller pieces you'll need a hammer  .


----------



## nilocg (Jul 12, 2010)

Jeff5614 said:


> Pros - good home for beneficial bacteria and it's cheap.
> 
> *Cons- If you want it in smaller pieces you'll need a hammer*  .



Only a con if you buy it from somewhere else. Buy it from me and its already small!!!!!

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...56946-double-red-line-akadama-black-lava.html


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

nilocg said:


> Only a con if you buy it from somewhere else. Buy it from me and its already small!!!!!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...56946-double-red-line-akadama-black-lava.html


+1 and just wrap it up with panty hose


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> Pros - good home for beneficial bacteria and it's cheap.
> 
> Cons- If you want it in smaller pieces you'll need a hammer  .


Hahahaha, I am not sure if I need them smaller. They're probably better as they come from HD, have some gaps and still good filteration.



nilocg said:


> Only a con if you buy it from somewhere else. Buy it from me and its already small!!!!!
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...56946-double-red-line-akadama-black-lava.html


I was looking for these a while back.



sayurasem said:


> +1 and just wrap it up with panty hose


The only problem with pantyhose, when you're lining up at the cashier. hahahah...1 day, I bought tons of these, and everyone was staring at me. Hahahahaha


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Just make sure to rinse them real well. The lanscaping lava rock is really dusty


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

I got the kind for a gas bbq, and they were really dusty as well.

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

nokturnalkid said:


> Just make sure to rinse them real well. The lanscaping lava rock is really dusty


Yes, sir. I learned a hard lesson on my scape. Hahahah



jreich said:


> I got the kind for a gas bbq, and they were really dusty as well.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


you know I was wondering about them. Are they actually bigger? Also, I don't think they're red, right? Not that it matter, but I am curious about the color and size of those bbq lava.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

They are a rusty color, there maybe the size of a golf ball,some bigger, some smaller. I think it was 7 bux for a 10lb bag.
I didnt even think of using landscaping lava rocks, i went rite to the bbq grill section.
Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

green_valley said:


> ...The only problem with pantyhose, when you're lining up at the cashier. hahahah...1 day, I bought tons of these, and everyone was staring at me. Hahahahaha


I can see you're not married yet.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

jreich said:


> They are a rusty color, there maybe the size of a golf ball,some bigger, some smaller. I think it was 7 bux for a 10lb bag.
> I didnt even think of using landscaping lava rocks, i went rite to the bbq grill section.
> Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using Tapatalk 2


I saw the BBQ lava, but I didn't get them because I could get regular for more than 10lbs for $3. :icon_smil:icon_smil

Yeah, I use Lava rocks for filler at the bottom, specially if it's mountain scape.



Jeff5614 said:


> I can see you're not married yet.


well, then you gotta hook me up Jeff. How are the ladies in Tennessee? :tongue::tongue:


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

green_valley said:


> ....well, then you gotta hook me up Jeff. How are the ladies in Tennessee? :tongue::tongue:


No need to get in a hurry.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

green_valley said:


> ....well, then you gotta hook me up Jeff. How are the ladies in Tennessee? :tongue::tongue:


No need to get in a hurry, lol.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

green_valley said:


> I saw the BBQ lava, but I didn't get them because I could get regular for more than 10lbs for $3. :icon_smil:icon_smil
> 
> Yeah, I use Lava rocks for filler at the bottom, specially if it's mountain scape.
> 
> ...


lol, no need to be in a hurry.


----------

